# Question for eco owners?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I remember reading on here previously that one eco owner had a stick or tumble weed get caught in the shutter system & it set off the CEL until they cleared the debris.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The front shutters may be open or closed when you park. In the cold my shutters are closed most of the time, even parked. In the summer they are open except on the highway. If something is blocking the shutter motion a CEL will be thrown. I'd recommend putting your car on a lift and checking the shutter mechanism to make sure it's not damaged or blocked.


----------



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh I'm sure the shutters are damaged, one of them is sitting on the passenger side floor staring at me everytime I get in. It was found it in the road after my little "incident". 

I need to take the front facia off the car to get a replacement parts list to order. I'm just curious if the shutter system has an at rest position. I know I can trick the car into thinking all is well while I wait for the parts to arrive.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/10571-slowly-turning-my-ltz-into-eco.html. There are part numbers in there - I don't know if one of them is for our shutter box.


----------

